# The joy of secc's



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

What a wonderful thing _recitativo secco_ is! I listened to Handel's _Agrippina_ (Jacobs); the arias, of course, have great tunes, but the recit blows me away. It's theatrically immediate - dynamic and dramatic, fast and fleeting, full of pace and punch. It's like suddenly listening to those ultra-modern, avant-garde composers Mozart and Rossini. Or has a two-month diet of _tragédie lyrique_ addled my wits?


----------

